# webmin for gentoo?

## gladbach

I have tended to use webmin with ssl only in other distrobutions depending on what the box was used for.   Has anyone gotten webmin to work fully on gentoo yet?   (I have, but never the ssl support)

It would be agreat day when there is a webmin ebuild, but alas, I think I am going to ahve to hack it.

if anyone has gotten webmin to work correctly with ssl, please let me know which versions you used of the different files, and what operating system you chose in the webmin configurations.

thanks in advance,

kevin

----------

## frankiboy

I have webmin with ssl running on a linuxfromscratch.org distro (which looks alot like gentoo). It works like a charm. I didn't do anything special to make it work, only installing the required packages.

----------

## mksoft

 *frankiboy wrote:*   

> I have webmin with ssl running on a linuxfromscratch.org distro (which looks alot like gentoo). It works like a charm. I didn't do anything special to make it work, only installing the required packages.

 

This is because webmin supports LFS. webmin needs to adapt to different file location, rc.d/init.d stractures, configuration files formats, etc.

This has been discused in gentoo-dev mailing list, you might want to check it out.

----------

## klieber

 *gladbach wrote:*   

> It would be agreat day when there is a webmin ebuild, but alas, I think I am going to ahve to hack it.

 

There is a webmin ebuild coming.  Check the mailing list archives for details -- I remember reading a post from the guy that's working on it.

--kurt

----------

